# The Family! (Pic Spam!)



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

I haven't posted pics of Hattie or Norm in a while, so I figured I might as well do that. Spiri wanted some attention too (he's such a mama's boy :lol and Tallulah-Faye has begun to trust me more (...she has some trust issues) so I figured I might as well take a few shots of her. Nereus has a phobia of cameras- as soon as he saw it, he bolted into his pot. I decided to just let him be.

So first, Norm. I've discovered that he and Spiri HATE each other. Spiri tries to jump into his tank. :-? He's an odd fish. Norm is much more calm.



















Next is Hattie... showy as usual. I LOVE her lipstick and her little face ♥ (The water looks a little dark because of the almond leaf.) Spiri shows off to her and she loves it. They both get sad (well... it seems that way) if they don't see each other. I've decided to breed Hattie to Spiri, instead of Tallulah-Faye. The reason? Well... I prefer blue bettas, and since red is the most dominant color, I'd get more red with Tallulah-Faye. The other reason is that I'm treating her for parasites, and she will take a while to settle in- she is a big spazz. Also, she doesn't pay attention to Spiri at all, unlike Hattie.
Well, here is Hattie. The lighting isnt very good, because she's in the back of my desk... my album pictures demonstrates her colors much better.










































Now Tallulah-Faye. She has gained a bit of color, though it doesn't show very well... She is SO shy. She is a very picky eater, as well. She feels well enough to flare at Spiri though, so that's good. I think I'm going to wait and find her the ideal male instead of breed her with Spiri. She doesn't seem to like him very much, anyway.


















Now Spiri! He is a camera-hog. :lol: The camera doesn't capture all of his colors though, he is much prettier in real life (as are all bettas in pictures.)


























Tah-dah! Hope you enjoyed.


----------



## Alienbetta1 (May 9, 2010)

Love them.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Hah, thank you.


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Wow,nice fish. Tallulah-Faye is CT female,mate her with a CT male would be great.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks. 
Yep, that's what I might do once I've bred Hattie and Spiri. There's so much to think about! :S I am going to try and focus on HMPK's and PK's for now... maybe CTPK's, but I'm not sure.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

They're beautiful!


----------



## weluvbettas (May 29, 2010)

They are brilliant!!!


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Betta Slave said:


> Thanks.
> Yep, that's what I might do once I've bred Hattie and Spiri. There's so much to think about! :S I am going to try and focus on HMPK's and PK's for now... maybe CTPK's, but I'm not sure.



PK somehow has the capability of healing time shorter than other splendid Betta once the fin got torn either by disease or fighting. unlike others,PK's fins would grow to normal situation as used to. That's how I read at other Betta fora,I haven't get one PK though.


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Oh, really? That's cool! I never knew that!


----------



## Allenbetta (Jun 1, 2010)

Yeah, and, hey, that’s not an excuse in careless of PK , right?? LOL..


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Heck no! I'd never try that out.... Spiri is my favorite! (But don't tell my other bettas that...)


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

They're absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

....


So, how long is it gunna take .... all of them to get here? XD


----------



## LightsYouOnFire (Feb 8, 2010)

Everyone is gorgeous!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanks guys 
CodeRed... which one you want the most? I'll ship him/her over for free XD


----------



## CodeRed (Jun 11, 2009)

SPIRI


need this here, or it'll go all anti-cap


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Anyone else? Just for the heck of it? XD


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

Betta Slave all your bettas males and females are BEAUTIFUL!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Thank you.  I need to update you guys on Spiri, though... he's not lookin too good....


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

> So first, Norm. I've discovered that he and Spiri HATE each other. Spiri tries to jump into his tank. :???: He's an odd fish. Norm is much more calm.


Lol Did you steal Lucky!
Hahaha! J/K
He does look alot like Lucky though.
Nice Fishes!


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Lol, Norm is my rescue betta 
Thanks. :wink:


----------

